# Specialized Crux Sizing



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

5ft 10in, roughly 32in inseam. Looking hard at the Crux line for a CX racing bike. Having a hard time deciding between the 54 and 56. Comparing with my road bike, I really thought 54 was the way to go. But then I see guys that look to be about my height riding 56. If you ride a Crux, and wouldn't mind, please let me know what size you are on and your dimensions. I know this is sort of generic, but just for an idea. Thanks.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 5'11" and test rode a 56 crux. I have never ridden cyclocross but have been thinking about it. I do ride a Specialized Allez 56 and it fits perfect. The crux fit very well but my concern was the mounting and dismounting and started to question if I should go with a 54. Unfortunately, the bike shop didn't have a 54 but I think I would go for the 54 personally.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

ETT, ETT, ETT.


It's slightly more complicated than that, but you should really gauge a CX bike size off of what your current bike is, assuming it fits you well. A small caveat: if you're on the fence, it's generally better to go slightly bigger on a cross frame to maximize room for shouldering it.


----------



## KonaSS (Aug 18, 2006)

I am 5'11", and roughly 32" inseam. I ride a 56 Allez and a 56 Crux.


----------



## Orion12521 (Sep 24, 2009)

5'11" 33.5 cycling inseam, 54 Crux. Shouldering space will be a non-issue. Larger frame = longer when base = slower handling.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

For the crux, go with the same size as you would with a specialized road bike.

sizing based on shouldering room..... That is a new one to me


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmm. Probably just a remnant from when I was wrenching for a pro women's team. Their frames run quite a bit smaller, typically.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

As others have said, go with the same size as your road bike, BUT, you should be basing this off the stack and reach numbers of each.

I'm 5'8" with a 30 inseam and ride a 52cm Crux - 110mm stem with 7 cm of drop. I had to replace the super duper high stack headset dustcap with a smaller one to get my preferred drop.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

can't be much help... but I'm 5'10" also, ride a 54 cm Secteur and a 54 cm Cannondale CAADX.

I have seen many recommend going a frame size smaller, but, I went to the "ease" of shouldering (with a bottle cage on the downtube)


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

I ride a small Trek Madone 3.1 and I ride a small Crux Elite. I am 5'5" wtih 28" inseam.


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the input!


----------

